# North star plastics dog box



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

I am looking at a north star dog box and wanting opinions good or bad. They are very courteous to deal with and reasonably priced. Need the box soon and can get one in about 3 weeks where everyone else is about 3-4 months. Thanks for the help .


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have 2 of them. One is a 2 hole, one is a 3 hole. The 3 hole has a fan and is insulated. The fan is just OK since it only vents the center hole. Otherwise I love both boxes. Dogs stay plenty cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Very well built and sturdy. Nice thing is that you can easily take the boxes out of your truck if you want.


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I am looking at a 3 hole with bottom storage and water. We are also going to make it 48 inches deep. They are going to put stainless louvered doors with lockable latches. Should make a real nice box.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a 2 hole with fan and insulation and really like it! My dogs stay cool in the summer and toasty warm in the winter, even at interstate speed. I just wish I would have thought ahead and bought a 3 hole with storage and water but I got what I could afford at the time. They are great people and Phil is very nice and accommodating. Pretty speedy too! I'll try and post some pics of mine so you can see it. It's oversized because I have big dogs but still only weighs about 150 pounds and can be moved by 2 people.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Mike, I sent you a PM. Thanks! 



Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> I have 2 of them. One is a 2 hole, one is a 3 hole. The 3 hole has a fan and is insulated. The fan is just OK since it only vents the center hole. Otherwise I love both boxes. Dogs stay plenty cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Very well built and sturdy. Nice thing is that you can easily take the boxes out of your truck if you want.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a 6 dog north star plastic box on a 14 ft alumna trailer to haul my ranger as well. The box is nice because it's easy to clean and stays cool of warm days. Downside is the the plastic welds crack and when they crack the really crack, granted they will fix the weld as long as you bring the trailer of box to them. I still even after owning a plastic dog box I still prefer a aluminum box because when the welds crack it a lot easier to find a welding shop to fix them and even when they do crack they don't completely crack. With anything there are pro and cons. The north star boxes are very nice but I prefer aluminum.


----------

